# Xavier de La Rue Nation Full Part, so gnar



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CassMT said:


> Nation: Xavier De Le Rue Full Part | TransWorld SNOWboarding
> 
> not able to embed vid, sorry
> 
> he gets into some of the nastiest looking spots i've ever seen, makes me pretty uncomfortable just to watch...when i see this, i fear it may not end well for Xavier



He's riding....THAT?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i think i'm man enough to admit on the internet that my dick and balls sucked up into my stomach as i scrolled down that picture.. 


holy..mother...of. fuck.


hmy:hmy:hmy:







i really have no words for how gnarly that is. jesus fucking christ! is there any one else even coming close to this level? this is on another dimension from what even Jermey Jones is doing.. 

i seriously worry for XDLR tho.... i mean... come on.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I watched this yesterday. My balls snuck up inside of me a little when viewing it. Dude is just at a completely different level.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Its not differen level its different world lol he's not human lol


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

some of that stuff, like that scene near the end where he's 'sideslipping' at like 90 miles an hour...its not even snow, it just looks like windswept ice and rocks? mental...just to see a face like that and think, 'yes', is mental

makes me think of that big mountain rider from the 80's, if forget his name , Bruno? something..riding crazy tech lines with ropes and all, eventually it caught up with him...Xavier is incredible to see, but i actually hope he puts the brakes on before...something bad happens


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

First line I'm like that's an awesome face and I'd totally try it, then it just gets steeper and icier and rockier and then he unhooks and drops off that vertical ice face:dizzy:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Can't wait until I get home and watch this. Xavier is, by far, my favorite snowboarder to watch videos of. Guy is a completely different level and it makes me laugh when people compare him to Jeremy Jones.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I could happily give up riding forever if I was given the ability to reproduce one of his lines & survive. I don't understand why all the kids these days want to be the next big thing in the park/pipe. I'd much rather be able to ride like Xavier.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

areveruz said:


> I don't understand why all the kids these days want to be the next big thing in the park/pipe. I'd much rather be able to ride like Xavier.


Amen to that lol


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I worry about his future in the world also. It is not sustainable without having a serious event happen to you. If you follow climbing, Alex hannold is another one of these guys I worry about in extreme sports. 

I just don't get it. Even my son scares me. I don't understand walking up to a sheer/super steep 2000' face or a huge cliff and thinking about jumping off or riding(charging)down it. My wife gets physically sick watching it..... That isn't close to what XDLR is doing and it's hard to watch in person.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

areveruz said:


> I think I could happily give up riding forever if I was given the ability to reproduce one of his lines & survive. I don't understand why all the kids these days want to be the next big thing in the park/pipe. I'd much rather be able to ride like Xavier.



You would be suprised, a lot of amazing park/slope riders are horrible in powder. 
Even worse in really steep terrain with variations in your run plus powder.... Some are downright scared. :dunno:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> You would be suprised, a lot of amazing park/slope riders are horrible in powder.
> Even worse in really steep terrain with variations in your run plus powder.... Some are downright scared. :dunno:


I would much rather challenge myself on icy steeps and questionable terrain than go for that extra spin in the park, last time I was in the mountains I made one run through the park and only hit a few kicker awhile the majority of my time was hiking up past where the lifts don't take you and doing some steeps.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Apart from the large open face at the beginning, most of that didn't even look like fun.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't understand how some of that is even possible . . .


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

Argo said:


> You would be suprised, a lot of amazing park/slope riders are horrible in powder.
> Even worse in really steep terrain with variations in your run plus powder.... Some are downright scared. :dunno:


Made me think about Mark McMorris in SuperNatural, haha


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Apart from the large open face at the beginning, most of that didn't even look like fun.


If we had the skill to ride that it would be amazing, probably mass adrenalin rush and the speed would be amazing. It wouldn't be fun now but if I had the experience it would be awesome


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I disagree. I see stuff all the time that is too technical for me to ride, and I still think it looks fun. Climbing down those rocks while strapped in with no rope did NOT look fun. The go pro throws it off too, cause you really can't tell how steep it is.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Even with the gopro view you can be sure its steep as hell if he has to climb down  plus you can see how steep it is in some parts from the heli cam.


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, second that. I mean it takes skills either way but stuff like this, freeriding in the darkest of backcountry where no one's ridden before; gangster qualities.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

If I had the skill and the opportunity I would hit it, but I will never have either so I can only dream.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

FreeBird said:


> Made me think about Mark McMorris in SuperNatural, haha


My first thought too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGis7h_L6KI

The scene of XDLR mach'ing it while sideslipping down the windswept face made me just mouth the words "WTF" in utter disbelief. The man is crazy for sure.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> The scene of XDLR mach'ing it while sideslipping down the windswept face made me just mouth the words "WTF" in utter disbelief. The man is crazy for sure.


I think what floors me on his riding is that he can look at something and think "Yeah, that's ride-able"

Agreed with the previous post far as the GoPro, anyone that's used one will tell you that steeper slopes seem flattened out when viewing the video later, but even his shots it looks insanely steep so that says alot.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

That is just nuts. Extreme is an understatement.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I picked this video up, comes with a book for $34. Happy birthday to me! Can't wait until I get to watch it.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I can honestly say that I don't have the balls to do that. Ever!


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I picked this video up, comes with a book for $34. Happy birthday to me! Can't wait until I get to watch it.


Let us know if the whole movie is as good as Xaviers part


----------

